# foursome gy 536



## sn 21 (Apr 12, 2008)

hi all im looking for info on the foursome gy 536, she was at north shields with the mary ronn and was owned by tony chester along with hatcliffe and latterly the bennisan.
i did a trip in her, her last trip at the anchor before they stripped her reels off and she was rigged for trawling
i always remember that when you increased the revs the top of the foremast used to shake to the beat of her engine pom pom pom you know what i mean 
anyhoo i beleive she was danish built during the war in faarbog or aalborg and know little or nothing of her history
her call sign was godx, her official no was 182619.
had a camera but as usual took no pictures, now 20 years on i regret not taking photos of what was all around me, as its all gone now.
would be great to hear from ex crew and receive some of her history.
dont know where she went when she left shields but as with all vessels you sail in they have a little shelf in your heart.
a picture may be a long shot but would be brilliant
cheers for now


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

If you look in the Gallery and do a search, the Hatcliffe and Mary Ron are both there. Send me a P/M with your email address and I'll send you a photo of the FOURSOME.

Regards

Steve


----------



## sn 21 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats great steve will pm my e mail
cheers mate


----------

